# Messaggio in francese



## Antics

Bonjour!
Dovrei inviare un messaggio alla mia professoressa di francese, per chiederle se le lezioni pomeridiane si terranno solo una volta a settimana. Ho paura di commettere degli errori, potreste aiutarmi? Avevo intenzione di mandarglielo così:

"Bonjour prof. 
Je voulais vous demander si les cours pour le B1 auront lieu seulement une fois par semaine. 
Merçi!"

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## and_alb

Bonjour Madame. I vari titoli si usano solo in Italia. Comunque va bene, si capisce


----------



## Antics

and_alb said:


> Bonjour Madame. I vari titoli si usano solo in Italia. Comunque va bene, si capisce



Merci beaucoup pour l'aide!


----------



## Landslide89

Antics said:


> Merçi


Merci senza cediglia.
Solo due piccole osservazioni:
1. Personalmente aggiungerei DELF B1 (penso si tratti di questo no?)
2. Le frasi italiane che contengono l'avverbio "solamente" suonano più francesi se tradotte con il "que" restrittivo. Quindi in pratica...

"Je voudrais vous demander si les cours pour le DELF B1 n'auront lieu qu'une fois par semaine..Merci d'avance!".

Ma comunque anche il tuo messaggio è giusto...


----------



## endautresmots

Landslide, 
Spero di non sembrarti pedante: 
Il Delf/Dalf é nato come certificato pper i non francofoni
DELF - DALF | CIEP
poi é nato (ed é stato integrato "il quadro comune" del Consiglio d'Europa" w
ww.coe.int/t/dg4/linguistic/cadre1_fr.asp
Ripeto: tanto per...
En toute amitié.


----------



## Landslide89

Non sei pedante sono curiosa..Vuoi dire che il DELF non esiste più e si chiama in un altro modo? Che è successo? Non sono aggiornata il DELF l'ho fatto 10 anni fa ahimè..


----------



## endautresmots

Il Delf esiste (il nome e la cosa) solo che al nome preesistente sono stati affiancati i diversi livelli (da A1 a C2) nati nell'ambito del Consiglio d'Europa ed applicati ora a 39 lingue. Possiamo quindi dire che B1 é un po' lo standard e Delf la declinazione gallica.


----------

